# Chinese Watch "andre Belfort" Movement Id, Poss Seagul - Pleas



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Have this watch that i'm trying to get back together however the manufacturer are not very helping my in my quest. the link to the watch is here, i'm trying to get a replacement movement which i think is a seagull but cant be sure.

Anyone have any ideas..

watch url is here, apparently the caliber is a


Automatic caliber AndrÃ© Belfort ETK 790

any help or pointers will be great, this watch is the biggest pain in the ass as there is no info.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

dg3806 ? costs about 18 pounds


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

hi bruce, im thinking actually the SP10 , just trying somewhere in the uk to buy as the postage from ofrei seems to be more than the movement!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

jnash said:


> hi bruce, im thinking actually the SP10 , just trying somewhere in the uk to buy as the postage from ofrei seems to be more than the movement!


14 pounds from cousins


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Bruce said:


> jnash said:
> 
> 
> > hi bruce, im thinking actually the SP10 , just trying somewhere in the uk to buy as the postage from ofrei seems to be more than the movement!
> ...


I saw that, the second i posted this, hoping its correct, Swiss top quality lol hahahahah to think someone paid a LOT of money for this!

Thank you all for you replies.


----------

